# is it bad to sleep, wake up to exercise, then go back to sleep?



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

i hav to run outside and i dont like to be seen so i go before sunrise. but i hav school until late so i dont get to sleep until like 12am then i gotta wake up at like 9-9:30am for school.

so the only way i can get some exercise is to sleep at 12am wake up at 4am work out until 5:30am, then go back to sleep and wake up at 9-9:30am. 

is this really bad for me since i dont get a full cycle of sleep???? i dont really know what to do... difficult to exercise otherwise.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah it's going to affect your quality of sleep.

Have you spoken to a therapist about being afraid to be seen in public?


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to do this all the time. I still don't like working out outside where people can see me, but I will go to the gym. Not sure why that is any different... I guess because EVERYONE in the gym is working out and minding their own business.

Maybe try to find a local public gym.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

yeah i guessed itd be bad :'( and im not scared to be seen in public well i dont like it but not scared. its just workingout in public... is icky which is also why i dont like gyms


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

gingabred said:


> yeah i guessed itd be bad :'( and im not scared to be seen in public well i dont like it but not scared. its just workingout in public... is icky which is also why i dont like gyms


You just gotta do it man, when you get into the habit of working out on your own terms you'll forget about all that not wanting to be seen bs and will be able to focus on your training more.


----------



## leahmason (May 3, 2013)

It is indeed a bd habit to go to bed after you have refreshed yourself by exercising.
Sauerstoff Kosmetik


----------



## Carla714 (Apr 26, 2013)

WhatBITW said:


> You just gotta do it man, when you get into the habit of working out on your own terms you'll forget about all that not wanting to be seen bs and will be able to focus on your training more.


This. I put off running so long because I didn't want people to see me sweating. Once I put that aside and just got started it felt amazing.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

There are great workout programs you can do at home. Check out google and or Youtube for Kettlebell DVD's or I have good experience with the 10Minute trainer from Beachbody. No need to do anything in public if you don't feel like it.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't see that as good for your sleep, can't you workout after school?


----------

